# discolored tooth



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I just noticed one of Rufus' front teeth is slightly discolored. It looks a bit darker than the others. I brush his teeth all the time and never noticed this before. Should I ask the vet? Do I need to go to a doggie dentist?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Discolored black or yellow? A tooth that for sure you are brushing or perhaps one in the back that is missed some times?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Discolored black or yellow? A tooth that for sure you are brushing or perhaps one in the back that is missed some times?


One of the front upper two. It's not black thank goodness! It's sort of light grey pinkish. Not very discolored, but enough that I'm concerned.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Grey pinkish doesnt sound like plaque. Is it causing rufus pain or is he favoring one side? I would ask the vet if it is giving him a problem. If you are super worried a preventative vet trip cant hurt anyone.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> Grey pinkish doesnt sound like plaque. Is it causing rufus pain or is he favoring one side? I would ask the vet if it is giving him a problem. If you are super worried a preventative vet trip cant hurt anyone.


I don't think it's bothering him at all. He's been chewing flossies today and ate just fine and we also had a very rough game of tug earlier. It's not plaque, but I'm worried it's damage to the nerve or something! I'm going to call the vet in the morning and see if I can come in or get a referrel to a doggie dentist.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh, he hasn't banged into anything lately I can think of! I really am scanning my brain to think if there's anything that could have happened. I can't think of anything that could've caused this.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Christy he will be ok, I am sure your vet will help sort it out. Try not to stress out about it. Have you tried googling it? Is there a webmd for dogs yet?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> Christy he will be ok, I am sure your vet will help sort it out. Try not to stress out about it. Have you tried googling it? Is there a webmd for dogs yet?


I looked a little and ran into "fractured tooth" yikes!! It doesn't appear fractured. Then I got nervous about looking around and getting panicked!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I called the vet this morning and can't be seen until Monday. They weren't too concerned as long as he's eating and doesn't seem to be in pain. I sure hope it's ok to wait until Monday. I don't know anything at all about these things. His appointment is for 2:30 next Monday and Shamouti has an appointment at the same time for his 3rd set of shots.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh dear Christy - I sure hope it isn't a broken tooth. What a bummer that you have to wait until Monday. I'm glad he's not in pain and it's not an emergency.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh no. I wonder what it could be. I'm glad Rufus is feeling no pain. At least that's good since you have to wait until Monday. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I guess I need to update! sorry. I thought I was talking to myself here. :brushteeth:

I was really concerned about it all day so I called the vets office to try and speak with the vet directly rather than get stopped by the receptionist. :frusty:

I got a call back last night from the vets nurse assistant. She asked me some questions and then advised me to cancel the apointment. She said I shouldn't be too worried about it since it's not bothering him and being young he most likely crashed into something. It doesn't appear cracked, broken or loose and the gums are healthy and pink. She said since I brush his teeth regularly I'm already doing the best thing for his teeth and to keep an eye on it. If he is drooling, not eating, shows any sign that it's bothering him or if the gums get red or he gets an abcess, I need to get him in. I was worried that it he looses the tooth that his teeth could shift and she said I didn't need to worry about that because the canines' roots are twice the length of the tooth that is showing and they won't be moving. Rufus is due back in a couple weeks for his one year booster so I'll be sure to have the vet take a look at it just to be sure. It's not any darker today...still very light and the gums look good. 

***One thing that came up was the fact I had been playing a tug game with him earlier that day. She said that wouldn't have caused this, but tug is a terrible game to play with your dog! She says those teeth need to last a lifetime and not to play tug games with your dog! Geez, I've always done this. Somebody smack me with the fish! :brick:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, I don't know, I think Kubrick would be REALLY sad not to play tug anymore. I don't think it's that bad for them, but maybe I'm just in denial for Kubrick's sake... it really is one of his favorite things to play with us!

Though I'm glad to hear that Rufus' tooth appears to be nothing! I would just keep an eye on it, as I'm sure you will!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Glad to hear it's not too serious! I'm sure you're relieved!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Christy, I don't know, I think Kubrick would be REALLY sad not to play tug anymore. I don't think it's that bad for them, but maybe I'm just in denial for Kubrick's sake... it really is one of his favorite things to play with us!!


It's one of Rufus' fav games too...but I think he likes "chase me" the best!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, that's Kubrick's second favorite, though we often play both chase me and tug because when we are chasing him he will pick up a toy halfway through the chase so we can grab the toy from him when we catch him for a combined game of chase and tug!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

good buddy said:


> It's one of Rufus' fav games too...but I think he likes "chase me" the best!


That's Maddie's favorite game too. You'd think she and Rufus were related! :becky:


----------

